# Predator 3500 Inverter Generator



## Cajunman (Apr 12, 2019)

I’m assuming the battery charges while the generator or running, my question is ca I back feed through the 12v output plug with float charger to keep battery charged while stored or do I need to hard wire in another plug off the battery? 
Thanks Cajunman


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Do you measure voltage at that 12V output when the engine is off? If so, it might be OK to back-feed through it to charge the battery. If not, I'd imagine it's not connected to the battery is a useable way. 

I don't have one of these. But just personally, I'd feel more comfortable connecting the charger to the battery directly (vs back-feeding through the 12V outlet), you know that's going to be safe. Some chargers come with quick-connect leads, which you can leave attached to the battery terminals, making it easier to connect, vs clipping leads directly onto the battery.


----------

